# Über einen anderen Laptop verbinden?



## Tualex (26. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wir haben zu Hause zwei Notebooks mit WLAN Karte. Ein Notebook ist aber mit LAN verbunden. Kann ich die WLAN Karte von dem Laptop, der mit LAN verbunden ist als Sender benutzen? Damit meine ich, dass ich mit dem anderen Laptop auch mit dem Internet verbunden bin. Schwer zu erklären ich hänge eine skizze an


----------



## port29 (26. Oktober 2008)

Es kommt immer darauf an, welches Betriebssystem auf den Laptops läuft und welche Funktionen die Netzwerkkarten dir anbieten.

Generell kann ich dir sagen, dass du bei dir folgendes machen kannst:

Das Notebook mit dem Kabel erstellt ein Ad-Hoc Netzwerk und das andere Notebook verbindet sich mit dem Ad-Hoc Netz. Und schon hast du das, was du haben wolltest.


----------



## Tualex (26. Oktober 2008)

Also auf beiden Laptops läuft Windows XP Prof. SP 2 und beide haben einen  RTL8187L Wlan chip
Wie genau mach ich das mit dem Ad-Hoc Netz?


----------



## Tualex (27. Oktober 2008)

Okay beide Notebooks sind mit einander Verbunden, jedoch hat nur das mit der LAN-Verbindung Internet Zugang.


----------



## TheNBP (30. Oktober 2008)

Auf dem Notebook das LAN und WLAN Verbindung hat, musst du nun noch die beiden Netzwerke überbrücken.

Dazu WLAN und LAN Adapter auswählen -> rechtsklick auf beide -> "Verbindung überbrücken"


Siehe auch:
http://technet2.microsoft.com/windo...49db-4d8a-844f-1fe31c4b2ded1031.mspx?mfr=true
Hier ist sogar ein ähnliches Szenario beschrieben


----------



## Tualex (31. Oktober 2008)

Fehlermeldung:

Sie müssen mindestens zwei LAN- oder Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internetverbindungen auswählen, die nicht für die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung verwendet werden, um eine Netzwerkbrücke zu erstellen.

Was soll ich tun?


----------



## TheNBP (1. November 2008)

Hast Du auch BEIDE Netzwerke ausgewählt?
... und wird eines der Netzwerke für die "gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung" verwendet?


----------



## Tualex (2. November 2008)

Ja ich habe aus Versehen das WLAN so eingestellt, die Netzwerkbrücke ist nun eingerichtet, aber von einer Internetverbindung ist nichts zu sehen.


----------



## TheNBP (2. November 2008)

Also Laptop 2 (in Deiner Zeichung) braucht dann noch eine IP aus dem selben Addressbereich den Laptop1 und der Router benutzen.

Dann solltest Du mal probieren ob Du von Laptop2 aus - Laptop1 und den Router anpingen kannst.


----------

